# Installation Windows w/BOOTCAMP



## Gcriley (11 Mars 2018)

Bonjour j'ai presque fini l'installation de Windows 7 avec dvd d'installation et Boot Camp sur mon mac , seul problème quand j'arrive sur l'écran de configuration windows où il faut mettre un nom à l'ordinateur , mon clavier n'est pas reconnu , j'ai pensé à utiliser le clavier virtuel , mais ma souris n'est pas reconnu , je pense que cela vient du fait que mon clavier soit bluetooth et ma souris une souris gamer qui nécessite des drivers.
Quelqu'un a une idée pour que j'finisse cette installation qui a durée 1 journée s'il vous plait ?


----------



## Locke (11 Mars 2018)

Gcriley a dit:


> seul problème quand j'arrive sur l'écran de configuration windows où il faut mettre un nom à l'ordinateur , mon clavier n'est pas reconnu , j'ai pensé à utiliser le clavier virtuel , mais ma souris n'est pas reconnu , je pense que cela vient du fait que mon clavier soit bluetooth et ma souris une souris gamer qui nécessite des drivers.
> Quelqu'un a une idée pour que j'finisse cette installation qui a durée 1 journée s'il vous plait ?


Il te faut impérativement un clavier et souris filaire, sinon tu ne finiras jamais l'installation, car le système Windows ignore tout ce qui est connecté en Bluetooth, surtout pour le matériel Apple.


----------



## Gcriley (11 Mars 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Il te faut impérativement un clavier et souris filaire, sinon tu ne finiras jamais l'installation, car le système Windows ignore tout ce qui est connecté en Bluetooth, surtout pour le matériel Apple.


mais ma souris est filaire elle devrait etre detecter normalement?
Merci


----------



## Locke (11 Mars 2018)

Si tu veux entrer un nom, il te faut aussi un clavier filaire.


----------



## Gcriley (11 Mars 2018)

Meme avec un clavier filaire basique ca ne marche pas


----------



## Locke (11 Mars 2018)

Tu vas être bon pour relancer Boot Camp, puis de supprimer la partition en cours et de recommencer, mais cette fois-ci avec le clavier et la souris filaire.


----------



## Gcriley (11 Mars 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Tu vas être bon pour relancer Boot Camp, puis de supprimer la partition en cours et de recommencer, mais cette fois-ci avec le clavier et la souris filaire.


D'accord j'essaye ça de suite


----------

